# string in struct



## Liqidale (3. Februar 2008)

ich möchte ein kleines programm in c schreiben. dieses arbeitet mit struct und ich ahb momentan nur die erstellung einer liste mit namen und die ausgabe( zum test ob es bis dahin funkioniert). ich hab in einer funktion die zuweisung der namen zum listenelement, und da ist das problem er macht es nicht.

hier das programm wie es zur zeit aussieht:


> #include<stdio.h>
> #include<string.h>
> #include<stdlib.h>
> struct liste
> ...



und als fehlermeldung beim compilieren kommt:


> error: incompatible types in assignment



ich hab einfach keine ahnung wesshalb.
bitte helft mir


----------



## Onkel Schuppig (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
versuch mal folgendes:

```
struct liste *neu_spieler(struct liste *alt, const char* spieler)
{
struct liste *neu;
neu=(struct liste*) calloc(1,sizeof(struct liste));
/*  neu->name = spieler; <-- hier ist der fehler  */
strcpy(neu->name, spieler);
neu->punkte=0;
neu->next=alt;
alt=neu;
return alt;
}
```
Ein Problem in deinem Code ist, dass der neue Name gar nicht kopiert wird. Ohne strcpy() geht´s kaum.


----------

